# Annual, are you gigging NYE thread.



## Milkman

So, every year we seem to have one of these.

Who's gigging?

Going out?

Staying home?

I will be staying home again this year. I try to avoid NYE gigs and unless someone really wants me and has deep pockets I expect that will continue.

It's a nice night to indulge in some favourite luxuries and cuddle up with the missus.


----------



## Guest

Getting too old for the partae!








We'll be staying home (done so for the past ~10 yrs now). 
It's just another night.


----------



## bw66

Not gigging, but playing.

We have been going to a good friend's house party for the last few years and it always includes a fun jam session.

I still enjoy a good house party but avoid bars like the plague.


----------



## Guest

Kind of: I'm on call NYE.


----------



## marcos

I had said that after 40 plus years of new years Eve's that i would not play anymore but, i got a call to do a Legion hall in Ottawa with a new trio,so off i go.


----------



## allthumbs56

Was offered an acoustic gig but turned it down in favour of a night at home with my sweet babboo, surf and turf, vino and a hottub. Beats the $150 they were offering all day long.


----------



## sulphur

We had the opportunity to play a well paying private corporate gig,
but took a vote in the band at the beginning of November and turned it down.

We're still trying to suss out the sets, the bass player had work in BC for 2-4 weeks in November,
the drummer had a hunting trip for two weeks that had just past too.
Good thing, he ad to go to Toronto to see a back specialist after his trip.

I'm scheduled to work the 31st anyway and looks like we're required to work,
so ya, that's where I'll be when the ball drops.


----------



## marcos

sulphur said:


> We had the opportunity to play a well paying private corporate gig,
> but took a vote in the band at the beginning of November and turned it down.
> 
> We're still trying to suss out the sets, the bass player had work in BC for 2-4 weeks in November,
> the drummer had a hunting trip for two weeks that had just past too.
> Good thing, he ad to go to Toronto to see a back specialist after his trip.
> 
> I'm scheduled to work the 31st anyway and looks like we're required to work,
> so ya, that's where I'll be when the ball drops.


Jock, I remember those days, working Xmas Eve and new Years Eve. Kind of sucks. Hopefully you have a good shift and all goes well. Merry Xmas to you and yours.


----------



## Mooh

Unless there's a last minute call to arms I'll be home again this year. NYE can be profitable, but in its own way so can staying home with family.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## djmarcelca

Deff playing out. 

Taking a pay cut vs Corporate DJ money, but should be more fun.

The bar has its own sound system so just bring amps, pedal boards, and electronic drums. 
The Fiance and I stayed home Once in the 9 years we've been together, it was pretty boring. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1496719860591874/?ref=22


----------



## Milkman

There's almost zero chance I would take a playing gig for NYE.

The only possibility would be a mixing gig and even then there has to be really good money (I've already declined two offers).

Playing on NYE is pretty much the polar opposite of what I want in terms of playing.

It's all about the party, drinking, dancing et cetera.

There's nothing wrong with that, but there's just no connection to music in my mind.


----------



## allthumbs56

Milkman said:


> There's almost zero chance I would take a playing gig for NYE.
> 
> The only possibility would be a mixing gig and even then there has to be really good money (I've already declined two offers).
> 
> Playing on NYE is pretty much the polar opposite of what I want in terms of playing.
> 
> It's all about the party, drinking, dancing et cetera.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that, but there's just no connection to music in my mind.


Unlike you Milk, our band is all about the party, but there's no way I'd leave home on NYE for less than 3 times what I'd normally get ............. even then it'd be a tough call. My sweetie puts up with all of band-crap the rest of the year - there's no way I want to leave her celebrating NY by herself - even, or especially, if it's at a table off-stage. That extra $500 just isn't going to make as much of a difference to my retirement as having her with me will,


----------



## Milkman

allthumbs56 said:


> Unlike you Milk, our band is all about the party, but there's no way I'd leave home on NYE for less than 3 times what I'd normally get ............. even then it'd be a tough call. My sweetie puts up with all of band-crap the rest of the year - there's no way I want to leave her celebrating NY by herself - even, or especially, if it's at a table off-stage. That extra $500 just isn't going to make as much of a difference to my retirement as having her with me will,


I'd say many bands are all about the party, and again, there's nothing wrong with that. I'm a pretty anti-social guy.

You'd never catch me at a house party, no way.

I made an exception for my Grand Daughter's 4th birthday last week.


----------



## blam

I wish!

likely be staying home as usual. not much of a NYE kind of guy, but gigging a NYE party would be fun.


----------



## mturk

Yes playing at the Pinestone Resort and Country Club in Haliburton ON. Accommodations and dinner included for the band members and spouses. My wife has invited friends so she will have a good time also. Looking forward to the party!


----------



## chuck_zc

Playing the NYE gig thing too. Usually restrict ticket sale to 100 or so. Usually weeds out the undesireables. It's usually a fun night for us. The money is good too..


----------



## robare99

djmarcelca said:


> Deff playing out.
> 
> Taking a pay cut vs Corporate DJ money, but should be more fun.
> 
> The bar has its own sound system so just bring amps, pedal boards, and electronic drums.
> The Fiance and I stayed home Once in the 9 years we've been together, it was pretty boring.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/1496719860591874/?ref=22



Checked out some videos, good stuff!

After a bit if a fiasco, double booking, new management, then cancelled, we have a different NYE gig than we were originally booked for. It's at our local legion. 200 tickets, $25 each. It's a last minute-ish thing. We gave the people a bit of a deal, should be a good time. There really wasn't anything going on for the 30+ aged people. 1 bar is full of kids, the other is a bit too greasy, and there is a surf & turf thing at a third, $65 a ticket with a DJ to follow. 

We wanted to keep tickets reasonable, so $25 is a good price. No meal, midnight lunch & party favors. Doors open at 7:30, we will play from 8:30 until 2:30am. The legion has a really low ceiling, so instead of our normal light rig:










we will go without the top 8 moving heads:










pretty stoked for it. Here's us:

[video=youtube;ytGoHuFN4KA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytGoHuFN4KA[/video]


[video=youtube;QQs87O__sPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQs87O__sPc[/video]


----------



## james on bass

Absolutely! 3rd year in a row playing at the Parkhill Community Centre. I love playing NYE gigs!!!


----------



## robare99

Instead of Auld Lang Syne right after the stroke of midnight, we like to play Time Warp instead....


----------



## marcos

robare99 said:


> Instead of Auld Lang Syne right after the stroke of midnight, we like to play Time Warp instead....


Nice stage set-up . Band sounds nice and tight. Have a great gig.


----------



## Guest

@robare99
some kind of wonderful.








the harmonies are right on!


----------



## robare99

marcos said:


> Nice stage set-up . Band sounds nice and tight. Have a great gig.



Thanks! It's going to be a lot of fun!!


----------



## djmarcelca

robare99 said:


> Checked out some videos, good stuff!


You're videos are very good as well. Quite enjoyed them


----------



## robare99

Thanks, the singer from another band took the first video and a friend of mine took the second video. They turned out pretty good! We are being booked for next years Halloween and NYE, so that's good!!


----------



## bzrkrage

Nope. Not this year. I was in the hospitality gig for too many years, nye is a great time for me to stay home now. That, & no bass player still, hmmmm, one day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robare99

laristotle said:


> @robare99
> some kind of wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the harmonies are right on!


Thats one of my favorite songs that we play. I know it's an oldie, but its a lot of fun. Talking with a promoter, and she wants us for next Halloween, and next NYE so that's pretty sweet!!


----------



## shoretyus

Choices...choices
1) acoustic type jam at Legion
2) jam at bar with full band 
3) party on hill with gigantic toboggan track


----------



## robare99

I always choose full band if there's a choice.


----------



## Milkman

I always choose home, bottle of Moet and Chandon, fine herb, hot tub, warm wife, unless someone has really deep pockets.

Fortunately nobody wants to hear me play badly enough to pay what they would have to to get me out of my cushy lair on NYE.


----------



## shoretyus

Ya ..but the bar is 3 doors from the ex.....sigh 



robare99 said:


> I always choose full band if there's a choice.


----------



## robare99

shoretyus said:


> Ya ..but the bar is 3 doors from the ex.....sigh



The best way to get over someone, is to get under someone else.


----------



## robare99

Just got word that the gig is officially sold out. That's great news in a town where everyone is last minute!


----------



## marcos

Heading out for my gig at the Legion in Ottawa and wishing everyone a safe New Year's eve. See ya all in 2015.


----------



## bzrkrage

Hold the phone! Sick guitarist! Got the call! Coperate gig funds here I come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck_zc

Just getting ready to take the stage. Should be a blast. Have a good one everyone!


----------



## Mooh

Glad I don't have a show to play tonight, I feel pretty rough. Nothing worse than trying to plough through a gig with a sore throat and plugged sinuses.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## robare99

Sold out local gig, 200 people. 










The doors opened at 7:30 for our gig, and our band was to start playing at 8:30pm. We left for the venue and arrived at 8:20. On the way there I mentioned "what it no one is there, will we start at 8:30 or just feel it out?" Ok there were a few cars there. We walk in and the place is packed. 200 tickets sold, there had to be 180 people there to start. It was awesome. There was a real age range, from people in their 20's up to seniors. Wow what a surprise. 


The lead singer and I have been sick as dogs with a nasty flu since Christmas. I was in bed from the 27th until the 29th trying to get better. Our singer, same thing. There were songs we couldn't play, no AC/DC, but we made it through the night. 


We had sound checked at a healthy volume, but I was sure to pull it back to start. I didn't want everyone at the far end of the hall because we were too loud. Didn't want to scare away the older couples as well. The nice thing about the Unity15's us that they use a 60 degree horn. While I use a centerfold speaker, it means people sitting off to the side are out if the throw. To the left of the stage were about 8 tables, and that's where a lot if the older people sat, think 50 - 60's. I was surprised that they came out, and it was awesome to see. It's nice to have the variety of material to cater to a large audience range. Still had a nice full sound. Here's a couple clips. 2 taken by me, and one by a buddy that was there. 


An earlier first set song
[video=youtube;I-7ShZdcTI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-7ShZdcTI0[/video]


Well after midnight
[video=youtube;m0fl9s1TtYA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0fl9s1TtYA[/video]



Last song of the night. 
[video=youtube;f5FGc4Cn5PQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5FGc4Cn5PQ[/video]


Played from 8:30am until just after 2am. 4 good solid sets. You could hear it in our voices, pretty good considering we were both pretty scared to song leading up to the night. I usually have a beer and a diet coke per set, but I took it real easy. The only thing I had to drink all night was a glass of champagne at midnight.


We played Time Warp after the countdown, the gigs n kisses. It was a hoot. We had such a fun night. I just woke up, still sick as fuuuuuuudge. It's tradition that we meet for breakfast at 11am. Then we will all go and gangbang the gear down. I'll get a couple people dismantling the lights, someone else will string all the cables int straight lengths on the floor and I'll over/under all those so they fit into re respective trunks:












Lights will go in their cases:




















Then we load the 5x12 trailer:


Mixer & 4 YX12 monitors:










Light trunks, cable trunks and a pair of YX-15's:










A Unity15, an LS800p, and some power amps:










Same thing on the other side, plus the light stands and truss, and she's ready to roll:










Good to go, and it's back to inside the garage, safe & sound ready for the next gig. 










Sooooo I'm still sick as fuuuuuuuuuudge. I'll go to bed after I get home for the day. Then tomorrow I'm driving 6 hours to spend time with my GF's family. It will be nice to see them. I'm at the tail end of this flu, so I'm hoping in feeling better than today.


Holy write a book, my bad. 


:aok


----------



## shoretyus

There is room left ??? //good job packin'. I have a 5 by 8.. don't have to strap anything....because it's full 




robare99 said:


> Then we load the 5x12 trailer:
> 
> 
> Mixer & 4 YX12 monitors:
> 
> 
> 
> Light trunks, cable trunks and a pair of YX-15's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing on the other side, plus the light stands and truss, and she's ready to roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to go, and it's back to inside the garage, safe & sound ready for the next gig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo I'm still sick as fuuuuuuuuuudge. I'll go to bed after I get home for the day. Then tomorrow I'm driving 6 hours to spend time with my GF's family. It will be nice to see them. I'm at the tail end of this flu, so I'm hoping in feeling better than today.
> 
> 
> Holy write a book, my bad.
> 
> 
> :aok


----------



## robare99

shoretyus said:


> There is room left ??? //good job packin'. I have a 5 by 8.. don't have to strap anything....because it's full


No doubt hey! At the beginning I probably could have gotten by with a 5x8. I wanted a 5x10 because of my light truss. When I was discussing the new trailer at the dealer, I asked how much it was for a V-nose. He said it was an extra $200, but for the same $200, why not just add 2 feet and get a 5x12. Made sense, gave me a little room for expansion, and now it's pretty much a perfect fit!


----------



## shoretyus

Nice having the light on the back .... more projects.... :sAng_scream:


----------



## robare99

shoretyus said:


> Nice having the light on the back .... more projects.... :sAng_scream:


That little floodlight is handy. It's on it's own switch


----------

